# post any 78-80 model monte carlos



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

PROMO MONTE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

them some sweet ass rides hommies :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 23 2007, 09:35 AM~8851847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn these are nice


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Darkgreeen is Cleeeean !!!  Really nice ride , but the Grill !!!

Paint it a little Black for the deepness look !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Training Day !!!










a Project !!!


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

NICE WORK EVERY BODY KEEP THEM COMMING


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

DOES ANY BODY KNOW A GOOD HOBBY PLACE ON LINE TO GET A MONTE 78 -80


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes i have a Add for you look at :

http://www.carhobby.com/page14.htm#Things


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 24 2007, 12:46 PM~8859721
> *Yes i have a Add for you look at :
> 
> http://www.carhobby.com/page14.htm#Things
> *


THANKS HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2007, 12:50 PM~8859744
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THIS IS WHAT IAM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 23 2007, 03:34 PM~8853628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cooo... the traniing day one all black and clean :thumbsup: 
but you got a page for that one thats cut up?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 23 2007, 07:08 AM~8851595
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnn pokey that monte looks fucking saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet homie :yes: :yes: :loco: :loco: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 24 2007, 12:46 PM~8859721
> *Yes i have a Add for you look at :
> 
> http://www.carhobby.com/page14.htm#Things
> *


I just got one from hobbylinc. The landau coupe kit made by trumpeter nice detailed kit.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 25 2007, 10:40 PM~8870745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

was waitin to see this one again 

:0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Forgot one!


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 23 2007, 09:08 AM~8851595
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I want this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what kit did you use and what EXACT paint did you use I don't want to sound like a lil' coppy cat but jeeze this is soo nice!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

X2 its my fav too


----------

